

Cleaning up Earth's orbit: A Swiss satellite tackles space debris - pwg
http://actu.epfl.ch/news/cleaning-up-earth-s-orbit-a-swiss-satellite-tackle/

======
rbanffy
I don't know how viable is to launch a satellite to deorbit another. If the
janitor satellite could attach itself to a couple dozen other satellites, then
it would be a much better option, bu they would have to be in similar orbits
for that to work (or you would have to maneuver an increasingly large dead
mass).

